# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Պրոբլեմներ

## NINOK

Եկեք այստեղ գրենք մեր պրոբլեմների մասին  :Sad:  և օգնենք միմյանց,ինչով կարողանանք`խորհուրդներով և այլն.: :Hands Up:  


ԵԿԵՔ ԹԵԹև ՆԱՅԵՆՔ ՄԵՐ ՊՐՈԲԼԵՄՆԵՐԻՆ :Hands Up:  
ԿՅԱՆՔԸ ԴԵՌ ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿՎՈՒՄ Է:

----------


## Hasik

Ես ինքս շատ զգացմունքային եմ և դժվարանում եմ թեթև նայել ամեն ինչին: Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ, գիտեմ որ ամեն ինչ իր լուծումն ունի, պարզապես համբերություն ե պետք ուրիշ ոչինչ:

----------


## John

Մի մե՜ծ պրոբլեմ ունեմ՝աղջիկների հետ չեմ կարողանում շփվել՝անընդհատ վիճում եմ համադասարանցի աղջիկների հետ...

----------


## Chuk

Վեճն էլ է շփվելու միջոց  :Smile: 
Իսկ ինչու՞ ես վիճում: Վեճերը քո՞ պատճառով են լինում, թե՞ նրանց:

----------


## Գեվորգ

*Տես Մարդու հնարավորությունները էջ 3,  ՆԼԾ*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գևորգ, դու շատ ես տարվում այնպիսի բաներով, որոնք հստակ ապացույցներ չունեն: Դու երբևէ զբաղվե՞լ ես ՆԼԾ-ով: Ես իմ հոգեբան ծանոթներից մեկի հետ երկար զրուցել եմ դրա մասին: Նա ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ այն ուսումնասիրում է: Ճիշտ է՝ առավելություններ ունի, բայց թերություններն անժխտելի են: Բացի այդ, արդեն գովազդում ես:

Կներեք թեմայից շեղվելու համար:

----------


## NINOK

> Մի մե՜ծ պրոբլեմ ունեմ՝աղջիկների հետ չեմ կարողանում շփվել՝անընդհատ վիճում եմ համադասարանցի աղջիկների հետ...


Հովսեփ ես քեզ հասկանում եմ.ես ինքս այնքան էլ չեմ վիճում,, բայց իմ համադասարանցի  մի տղա համարյա ամեն օր վիճում է..երբեմն էլ ինձ հետ.....գիտես ինչու ես շատ վիճում?????????//դա շատ<<սիրելուցա>>..չգիտեմ ինչպես քեզ մոտ.բայց դա իմ համադասարանցու ասածնա...<<շատ սիրելուց եմ վիճում>><<երբեմն էլ հարգելուց>>........................................................... :Hands Up:

----------


## John

> Հովսեփ ես քեզ հասկանում եմ.ես ինքս այնքան էլ չեմ վիճում,, բայց իմ համադասարանցի  մի տղա համարյա ամեն օր վիճում է..երբեմն էլ ինձ հետ.....գիտես ինչու ես շատ վիճում՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞//դա շատ<<սիրելուցա>>..չգիտեմ ինչպես քեզ մոտ.բայց դա իմ համադասարանցու ասածնա...<<շատ սիրելուց եմ վիճում>><<երբեմն էլ հարգելուց>>...........................................................


Ես վիճելու ուրիշ պատճառ ունեմ. Իմ համադասարանցի աղջիկների մեծմասնությունը իրեն կարծում է ավելին,քան իրականում կա,փորցում է թափանցել անձնական հարցերի մեջ,երբեմն աչքի են ընկնում լկտի պահվածքով,չեն գիտակցում իրենց ով լինելը (իսկ իրանք Հայ աղջիկ են),բարձր գնահատական ստանալու  համար ամեն ինչի ընդունակ են,շանտաժի ենթարկելու մեծ վարպետ են......էլի լիքը բաներ.Չնայած ես իրանց ոչ շատ հարգում եմ,ոչ էլ շատ սիրում,բայց հնարավոր է,որ մեր վեճերի պատճառը հենց դա է`նրանք ինձ շատ են հարգում ու սիրում,դրա համար էլ հաճախ ենք վիճում  :LOL:

----------


## Մանե

Իսկ ես հիմնականում վիճում եմ նրանց հետ, ով ինձ համար որոշակի կարևորություն ունի.Քանի որ ես նրանց ասածը սրտիս մոտ եմ ընդունում. Իսկ մնացածի ասածները սրտիս մոտ չեմ ընդունում/եթե իհարկե սխալ են/.Պարզապես արհամարհում եմ

----------

